

Ask HN: How would you build a site like HN? - yawz

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m interested in hearing your opinions about the architecture and design decisions that you would make if you were to build a site like HN, which could have (I&#x27;m guessing) pretty high peaks. 
What technology?
What platform?
What cloud provider?
What would be a budget-conscious option?
etc.<p>Thank you.
======
Collizo4sky
Really wud love this.

